# Rossi 851 Grips?



## GUNNER30506

Does anyone know where I could get a set of custom grips for my M851 Rossi. Not an expensive revolver but is sure a goodun. Thanks for your help.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

not much in the way of custom stuff for your gun but you should be able to alter some j frame grips or ever taurus 82 series grips to fit your needs.... your dremel is your friend!


----------



## JBarL

Gunner,
if you are looking for custom grips may I offer this link to you.
www.ajaxgrips.com. I cant veiw their website at my work place but I know they do quality work on any firearm


----------

